# Kennt euren Feind



## Grimmjow19 (25. September 2009)

also da gibts so ne mission wo ich ein stinkblumen dorn holen muss weiß wer wo es die dinger gibt?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. September 2009)

Bei Stinkblumen?
Versteh den sinn der frage nicht und auch nicht wieso dazu ein extra thread eröffnet werden muss, hättest du auch in den stelle eine Frage Thread posten können...


----------



## sunrise82 (25. September 2009)

und du machst nen Thread deswegen auf, weil dir keiner im Spiel antwortet? 
mann mann mann...

Btt: Aber davon mal abgesehen weiss ich es nicht...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. September 2009)

Hier ist der besagte thread versuchs da nochmal und

/close... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (25. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> also da gibts so ne mission wo ich ein stinkblumen dorn holen muss weiß wer wo es die dinger gibt?





Zum ersten mit Asmos kenne ich mich nicht aus, ich mag die wuschigen schwänzchen nciht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum andere mache das nächste mal keinen extra Thread dafür auf, das bewahrt ein wenig übersicht und keiner ergert sich.


Have Fun and Greetz Christoph


----------



## Nerdavia (25. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Zum ersten mit Asmos kenne ich mich nicht aus, ich mag die wuschigen schwänzchen nciht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schreib mal in einer anderen Farbe da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs......


----------



## Thunderphönix (25. September 2009)

Wenn du die quest genau liest steht sehr wohl wie die Stinkblumen heißen


Du musst die Sumpf-Stinkblumen killen

Sind in der Nähe bei dem Calderon Hügel,bei den Gewässern


----------



## Heldentod1 (25. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> also da gibts so ne mission wo ich ein stinkblumen dorn holen muss weiß wer wo es die dinger gibt?



Altgarde nähe vom moosbär habitat unten wo wasser da blumen die droppen stinke


----------

